# Ravenwood Standard Phantom Poodles



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Located in Saskatchewan breeding standard poodles with color. 

CKC registered health tested parents. 

Bella our girl is a CKC obedience dog finishing off her first year trialling with 3 titles and 5 high in trial/class awards. 

Exceptional temperaments. 

Ravenwood Australian Shepherds & Standard Poodles 

Litter expected Spring 2013


----------

